# Trailer Hitch



## halsfolly (Nov 4, 2016)

2013 Rogue S
I see where Draw Tight has a no drilling, bolt on Trailer Hitch that does require doing some light mods. Has anyone installed the "Draw Tight" trailer hitch, and if so how easy/hard was it to do. Just curious before ordering one.


----------

